#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-19
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-20
<Aleksa> Pozdrav!
<gashoga> здраво екипа
<maletaski> pozz
<gashoga> imam pitanjce u veci conkya ili kako se vec zove
<gashoga> video sam na forumu i fb skrinsatove
<maletaski> pitaj
<gashoga> pa bih voleo i ja to da imam instalirano
<maletaski> aha
<gashoga> onaj sistem info
<gashoga> kao widget ili sta je vec
<maletaski> jel si ga instaliro?
<gashoga> jesam ali ne znam kako da ga pokrenem
<maletaski> отвори терминал
<maletaski> i samo kucaj conky
<gashoga> kul otvorio mi se sa leve strane
<maletaski> eto
<maletaski> :D
<gashoga> kako sad da gi napravim da bude providan i desno :D
<maletaski> e to je sad malo veća matematika :D
<gashoga> ajoj znaci zaebo sam se sto sam instalirao?
<maletaski> ma nisi
<maletaski> samo je malo nezgodno dok ne ukapiraš
<maletaski> :D
<gashoga> e pa super
<gashoga> onda necu nista to sad da diram
<gashoga> dok neoborim sistem za koji dan :D
<maletaski> Å¡to bre?
<gashoga> pa da napravim vise mesta za ubuntu
<maletaski> aha
<gashoga> imao sam havariju sa externim hardom
<maletaski> inače evo ti za konky uputstvo :   http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Conky
<gashoga> 1tb pa treba da ga povratim
<maletaski> auu
<gashoga> najmanje me brinu moje stvari, najtuznije mi zbog tatinih projekata nedovrsenih :[ onej e arhitekra
<maletaski> ajoj
<maletaski> jel si nabavio već neki prog za recovery
<gashoga> jesam na win
<gashoga> sad ne mogu da mu se setim imena
<gashoga> probao sam razne
<gashoga> mucim se vec 2 meseca sa njima
<maletaski> aha i jel uspelo?
<gashoga> i na kraju sam nasao taj neki sa @ u nazivu koji obecava
<gashoga> pa odradio sam skeniranje
<gashoga> i nasao je za nekih 2 dana oko 200 fajlova
<maletaski> a Å¡ta ti se desilo sa hdeom?
<gashoga> ali sam morao da prekinem sken zbog puta
<gashoga> ni sam ne znam
<gashoga> a veroveatno ne zna ni on
<gashoga> :D
<maletaski> lol
<gashoga> ne stvarno nosio sam ga kod coveka koji je mene ucio kompovima
<gashoga> kao dosad nije naleteo na tako nesto
<gashoga> :D
<maletaski> au
<gashoga> ali ja tipujem da se zeznuo zbog cestih nestanaka struje u par dana
<gashoga> inace fizickni nigde ostecen nije
<gashoga> a ni bed sekotore nema
<maletaski> u jbt
<maletaski> zato ja imam ups
<gashoga> jbga
<gashoga> to cu i ja kupiti
<maletaski> isplati se
<gashoga> par onaj od 15 min
<gashoga> e da, jos nesto sto sam video na SS
<gashoga> kako se zove onaj tulbar dole
<gashoga> pomocni
<gashoga> da i njega nabacim :D
<maletaski> pa ima ih nekoliko
<gashoga> ga budzim ko ciga
<maletaski> awn
<maletaski> recimo ja lično koristim
<maletaski> pa ima cairo dock
<maletaski> i neznam još koji beše
<maletaski> lol githz se pojavio na forumu i oma čita temu o slacku :D:D
<maletaski> ah da
 * maletaski sad koristi cromium :D
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> pogrešan prozor
<maletaski> :D
<gashoga> oce to kad koristis kromijum :D
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> za chat koristim xchat :D
<gashoga> to svakako
<maletaski> ali mnogo soba otvorenih
<maletaski> pa se često pogubim :D
<gashoga> meni srecom ovde jedna
<gashoga> pa ne mogu da omasim
<maletaski> hehe
<gashoga> najvise imam ovde
<gashoga> irc.anonops.li
<maletaski> čega ima tu?
<maletaski> aj mora da idem
<maletaski> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-21
<acinic> poz
<acinic>  :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-22
<promis> Šta mislite, da instaliram Mint na računaru koji nema pristup netu?
<StephenS> o.0
<StephenS> zdravo homici
<StephenS> homiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis
<StephenS> Dajem server VPS sa ubuntujem na upravljanjem i manazmentom
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-23
<Nikolar91> Ćao!
<dungodung> cao
<Nikolar91> nisam znao ranije za ovaj čet
<Nikolar91> je l` može neka mala pomoć
<Nikolar91> zeza me movie player, imam 11.04
<Nikolar91> nekad neće da pokrene pesmu
<Nikolar91> kad pokrene nekad ne mogu da skočim unapred malo ili da vratim unazad
<Nikolar91> i kad pokušam da ubacim više pesama u listu on baguje ponekad
<dungodung> zasto uopste koristis movie player (totem) za to?
<dungodung> postoje bolji programi za pesme ;)
<promis> koji format)
<promis> ?
<Nikolar91> mp3
<Nikolar91> pa do sad sam ga uvek koristio
<Nikolar91> exaile sam isto koristio
<Nikolar91> al mi se ne sviđa što je se skopo pokreće
<Nikolar91> *sporo
<Nikolar91> a amarok i slični programi mi se ne sviđaju, treba mi nešto samo da stavim par pesama na listu i da radi
<Nikolar91> da nije glomazan
<Nikolar91> nešto prosto
<promis> audacious
<dungodung> banshee <3
<unix_root> ...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-24
<h4wk> zz
<mile> pooz ima li nekog zivog?
<mile> imam jedno pitanjce
<mile> ima li koga
<StephenS> nema
<promis> pa ima
<StephenS> pa nema
<StephenS> jer je taj zema quitovao
<StephenS> :D
<promis> pa kad je nestrpljiv
<StephenS> pa ko ga *ebe
<promis> nemoj tako za zemu
<StephenS> ahaahahahahah
<AleAngel> zna neko neki dobar vic?
<StephenS> znam ja
<AleAngel> ozbiljno?
<StephenS> mozda
<promis> znam ja jedan politički nekorektna
<StephenS> ja imam lift u kuci
<AleAngel> aj na pp
<StephenS> i kamere
<StephenS> i bmw-a
<StephenS> I dalje se smaram na ircu :( something aint right with me o_O
<promis> ne konam?
<StephenS> i 4 kupatila :P
<StephenS> kak ne kontas
<AleAngel> na chatu
<StephenS> o jbt
<promis> kakve veze imaju 4 kupatila sa ircom?
<StephenS> sto na chatu
<StephenS> owde se pricaju vicevo
<AleAngel> sto na kupatilu?
<promis> mislim, kakve veze ima sve Å¡to si nabrojao sa ircem?
<StephenS> pa vic
<StephenS> nije gotov
<StephenS> jevem bas
<StephenS> Čekaju dva policajca u čekaonici. Izlazi sestra i upita:
<StephenS> • Jeste li vi za EKG?
<StephenS> Oni uspaničeno ustaju i viču:
<StephenS> • Ne, ne, mi smo za SPS!!!
<StephenS> A?AA?A?/
<StephenS> Vozili se u autu mehaničar,električar i programer...i auto se pokvari.Mehaničar kaže:
<StephenS>  - Ma sigurno je otišao blok od motora!
<StephenS>  Električar:
<StephenS>  - Ma sigurno je to do akumulatora!
<StephenS>  Kad će programer:
<StephenS>  -A da probamo da izadjemo,pa da ponovo udjemo?
<StephenS> ahahahahahahahahahah
<promis> Ja sam danas resetovao lift ;)
<StephenS> ne seri
<StephenS> ozb?
<StephenS> kako si to uspeo
<promis> nije hteo da krene, a sva vrata zatvorena dobro
<StephenS> ja za moj zovem majstora
<StephenS> necu da petljam po tome :(
<promis> onda sam ih sva otvorio i zatvorio i on je krenuo :)
<StephenS> jes da imam kucu od 4 sprata i tavanicu
<StephenS> al sta ces :~
<promis> tako da se isplate ti vicevi za programere
<StephenS> jes sir
<StephenS> IT strucnjaci zaradjuju najvise nowadays
<StephenS> Ja samo zaradim po danu 300 $
<StephenS> pa ti gledaj :D
<StephenS> nije ni cudo sto imam lift u kuci :D
<AleAngel> evo vica
<promis> kog je tipa?
<AleAngel> jos uvek imam struje
<StephenS> ajde poslacu vam kesh na pp
<StephenS> prvom ko me pm-a :D
<StephenS> nem pojma
<StephenS> cek da vidim
<promis> mislio sam koja tehnologija, uže ili hidraulik?
<StephenS> nzm ni to
<StephenS> kako da vidim to?
<AleAngel> kucaj
<AleAngel> sudo koja je tehnologija
<AleAngel> lifta
<AleAngel> i onda pasvord
<AleAngel> pa nam kopiraj ovde
<StephenS> ok probacu
<AleAngel> sta si dobio
<StephenS> al ne ide
<StephenS> treba mi root pw :)
<promis> pa kako ne znaš, kontao sam da je okno od stakla
<promis> pa da se sve vidi
<StephenS> jes kurchinu
<StephenS> lift ko lift
<StephenS> nije mi napolju
<StephenS> vec unutar kuce
<StephenS> :(
<promis> peh, pa onda i nije nešto fensi
<StephenS> pa ne treba meni fensi
<StephenS> meni treba za kurchenje
<StephenS> :D
<promis> milsio sam da si u hi-tech fazonu
<maletaski> ljudi može malo bez psovki :D
<StephenS> maletaski ako mi das + moze
<StephenS> 2 dana sam u kanalu bez prestanka i nista
<StephenS> e pa necu ja tako da se sigram
<StephenS> :(
<maletaski> hehe
<StephenS> pa ozb
<StephenS> msm daj mi onaj mod
<StephenS> ili sta li je vec kad god udjem
<StephenS> da imam to :D
<maletaski> e jbg
<maletaski> to nemogu ja
<StephenS> daj ja tebi na #xshellz :D
<StephenS> dam ja*
<maletaski> nemam tolika ovlaštenja :/
<StephenS> probaj
<maletaski> nema Å¡ta da probam :D
<StephenS> /cs flags #ubuntu-rs StephenS +vV
<StephenS> :(
<StephenS> ok
<maletaski> :/
<StephenS> ja sam tebi dao na #xshellz !!
<maletaski> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to execute this command.
<maletaski> sorry
<StephenS> [Notice od: ChanServ]: Flags +V were set on maletaski in #xshellz.
<StephenS> eto ti :D
<maletaski> a đe je taj kanal :D
<StephenS> na freenode-u
<StephenS> samo klikni na #xshellz
<maletaski> ček
<StephenS> ili kucaj /join #xshellz
<promis> AleAngel: što mislš da če nestati struja?
<AleAngel> evo me
<AleAngel> pa zato sto grmi
<AleAngel> i seva
<AleAngel> svaki put kad grmi i seva nestane struja
<maletaski> uh gde to grmi i seva?
<AleAngel> Ugrinovci
<maletaski> auh
<AleAngel> 30km od centra Beograda
<maletaski> to će večeras da stigne i do mene
<AleAngel> al je jednom bas bas jako zveknuo
<AleAngel> ne bi me cudilo da je negde udario
<AleAngel> kakav smor....
<promis> Ja sam na 200KM od centra beorada i uopšte ne grmi niti seva
<maletaski> ja sam na 60 KM od bg pa nevidim da seva i grmi
<AleAngel> sve zavisi na kojoj ste strani da li otkude nis ili sa vojvodine
<maletaski> ja sam u Smederevu
<webmasteryoda> kula, vojvodina. all clear... :D
<acinic> Prepunjena sistemska particija
<acinic> Kako da oslobodim prostor posto nece sistem da se podigne?
<acinic>  :@
<acinic> Hteo sam da instaliram igru Nexuiz i na pola instalacije je doslo do 100% zauzeca sistemske particije
<promis> obriši temp
<promis> ne znam gde je višak
<promis> obriši apt cache
<promis> obriši dnevnike
<acinic> Eh evo obrisah
<acinic> Dok sam nasao u Fedori gde je tresh za root
<acinic> Iz Fedore sam pobriso
<acinic> Posto desktop u Mintu nisam mogao da dignem
<acinic> Odoh na restart da vidim da li ce da podigne sistem
<acinic> Hvala u svakom slucaju
<acinic>  ;)
<acinic> Popravljeno
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Dobro je kada imas dva Gnu Linux-a
<acinic> Pa kad zeznes jedan ti popravljas iz drugog
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> http://www.linuxzasve.com/novost/ubuntu_11-10nazire_se_poboljsanje/1089
<acinic> Ovi hrvati su bas vredni
<acinic> Opet dremka
<acinic>  :D
<Beretta021> kakav dremka ja tek sad navrnuo :)
<acinic> Ostali dremaju
<acinic>  ;)
<Beretta021> dungodung pobego na spavanje
<Beretta021> ccc
<acinic> odoh da gledam seriju
<acinic> poz
<promis> Naravno, da je dobro imati više distribucija instalirano
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-16
<miroslav> Cao.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Aptana html i php : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-aptana-html-i-php
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> crossover trial period : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-crossover-trial-period
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da narežem FLAC fajlove kao Audio CD. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-narezem-flac-fajlove-kao-audio-cd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako instalirati video codec na linux : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-instalirati-video-codec-na-linux
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-17
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Acer Aspire 5050 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-acer-aspire-5050
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> PlayOnLinux - Problemi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-playonlinux-problemi
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-18
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> squirrelmail na nginx-u! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-squirrelmail-na-nginx-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> internet na ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-internet-na-ubuntu--16050
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Compaq Presario CQ57-366SA (internet) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-internet-na-ubuntu--16050
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Compaq Presario CQ57-366SA (Ethernet) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-internet-na-ubuntu--16050
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntu 12.4 tutor : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-4-tutor
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instaliranje i podešavanje Linux servera (Novi Sad) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instaliranje-i-podesavanje-linux-servera-novi-sad
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> particionisanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-particionisanje--16053
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> install with terminal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-install-with-terminal
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 3g i gprs internet preko mobilnog na linux : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-3g-i-gprs-internet-preko-mobilnog-na-linux
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> QT staticko linkovanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-qt-staticko-linkovanje
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-19
<ZPop> Pozivnica za Prezentaciju Ubuntua u Lovcencu http://goo.gl/9WTkK - Detaljnije na http://goo.gl/0rj0o - Dobro dosli
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako instalirati igru Sunblast-demo : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-instalirati-igru-sunblast-demo
<promis> !vesti
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Firefox i greška oko zauzete skripte : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-firefox-i-greska-oko-zauzete-skripte
<nikolja> pozdrav
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Mini molba za Radijus Vektor korisnike : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mini-molba-za-radijus-vektor-korisnike
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> zatamni se monitor, firefox : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zatamni-se-monitor-firefox
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntu one : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-one
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> unity u drugim linux distribucijama : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-unity-u-drugim-linux-distribucijama
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> XBMC : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-xbmc
<nikolja> pozdrav
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> TV kartica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tv-kartica--16065
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Conky .conkyrc  :) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-conky-conkyrc
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-21
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Moon OS 4 i drajver za graficku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-moon-os-4-i-drajver-za-graficku
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instalacija od zapakovanog : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-od-zapakovanog
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-15
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-16
<Caruga85> ljudi upomoc
<Caruga85> na neku foru ubuntu desktop 12.04 mi neda da se ulogujem
<Caruga85> ukucam sifru i on se opet vrati na isti ekran
<brok> pozdrav svima ekipo
<profiler1982> ima li neko da koristi htc wildfire?
<profiler1982> nemogu  mobilni net da namestim nikako
<Lady> Pozdrav
<Flaunt_>  /j #ubuntu-rs-admin
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-17
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-18
<boki> Beretta021, si tu?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-19
<mala_mackica96> ej
<nikolam> aj mala_mackica96
<mala_mackica96> mmm
<nikolam> treba nesto mala_mackica96  il da palim ja
<worker> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-20
<escaper_> pozdrav, koji IDE koristite za programiranje, ako uopste koristite ?
<Atlantic777> vidi qt creator
<escaper_> a eclipse, sta mislite o njemu ?
<kojot_> meka: :)
<kojot_> javi se :)
<kojot_> dungodung|away:  kako ti :)
 * kojot_ si na ferije
<kojot-> ima li koga na kanalu
<kojot-> stalozeno imam pitanje
<kojot-> sta se desava s milobit !? ko je preuzeo njegov kanal?
<dingo> TildaTurn:  si i ti na plazi?
 * dingo ni psa akamolo cojka da se javi ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-21
<dragan99> e izem ti zastitu : Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database.
<dragan99> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-napadnut-ubuntuforums-org?pid=224072#pid224072
 * dragan99 da nije bilo Profilera pitanje je da li bi neko drugi publikovao tu vest
<Flaunt_> lol, jeste bez profilera nista :)))
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-14
<sas> imam problema na Firefox na popup (reklamu valjda)  tona ima slike nema:( Na chromium radi  je ok. ?
<nikolam> sas, ne razumem pitanje. Hoces da omogucis da neki iskacuci prozor na nekoj stranici prikazuje reklamu sa zvukom?
<nikolam> obicno je to upravo ono sto korisnici ne vole i rado bi takvo ponasanje ubili.
<nikolam> FF obicno PITA za dozvolu da otvori bilo koji iskacuci prozor i to je pozitivno ponasanje.
<sas> do skoro je to radilo na firefox  Taj popup  za reklamu mali prozor koi je volim da koristim da radim i gledam tv. Sad neradi na fitefox Ali radi na Chtomium;) ja vise volim Firefox nego Chromium
<sas> i tu je samo problem;)
<sas> Chromium*
<sas> radi i sad
<sas> ali ima tona a slike nema;(
<sas> firefox
<sas> naravno mozda je i je problem do tv koji ja gledam
<sas> http://www.dr.dk/tv/live/dr1 pogledaj ovo na firefox i na Chromium sa popup
<sas> http://www.dr.dk/tv/live/popup/dr-k#!/
<sas> hm Vi radite Chromium to sam skoro siguran a i Firefox koristi jeftinu radnu snagu;)  e sad je problemu u prestizu i komfliktu;)?
 * sas sad moram da koristim obadva pretrazivaca (firefox i chromium ;)
<sas> dobro odo i ja  ode i nikolam a drugi nisu tu ili nemaju volje za komenrar?
<kolja> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmGiiM00zu0 :)
<uros1> ima neko sa iskustvom u reinstalaciji kineskih android tableta
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-16
<vuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8mrHmRzbuc
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-17
<nikolam> jebes #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<nikolam> #ubuntu-rs je bolji za cjaskanje o ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-18
<prp-e> Hello, Is this Srpski Ubuntu community's channel? :D
<nikolam> prp-e, yup :)
<nikolam> Want to oshare something with us, prp-e ?
<prp-e> not nikolam :)
<prp-e> I'm from Iran :D
<nikolam> TCI, ha? :P Nice
<nikolam> How many providers you have there, anyway
<nikolam> ubuntu is most used Linux in Serbia, what do you use over there? prp-e
<nikolam> at least, I reccoment xubuntu, to avoid canonical/unity privacy problems with Unity
<prp-e> Ubuntu and Mint are the most popular Linuxes in Iran. I use Ubuntu Gnome and FreeBSD :D
<nikolam> aha, ok, Ever tried ZFSOnLinux, there's PPA for Ubuntus , I also use Openindiana/illumos
<nikolam> prp-e, Ми такође причамо и српски. Mi takođe pričamo i Srpski. :)
<prp-e> I am not able in cyrillic :P
<nikolam> my xchat is reading it right. Grab some UTF-8 able IRC client
<nikolam> ah, you dont understand it :P Well, Serbian language is same written in cyrilic and latin scripts
<prp-e> No, I meant I can't read the Cyrillic, maybe Persian-cyrillic used in Afghanistan and Tajikistan, but not Srpski cyrillic :D
<nikolam> Ah, serbian cyrilic is simple, because every sound is exactly ONE letter.
<nikolam> We are think unique for that
<nikolam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbian_Cyrillic_language
<prp-e> OK, What's your opinion on micronations and new countries?
<nikolam> prp-e, my opininon is that that would be offtopic for Ubuntu-related support channel :P
<nikolam> But I was thinking to ask you, what do you think about that Levant thing in the west? :P
<nikolam> I was reading some wikipedia articles the other day about how Egypt defended itself (about 13 century BC) from invasion of "Sea people" that somehow lived in Levant
<nikolam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Peoples
<nikolam> There's nothing wrong with micronations and small countries, as far as people respect them and they respect others and they don't grab guns.
<sova> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUe1lsUahY
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-16
<Katja> pozzz svima
<Katja> moze pomoc
<Katja> jel online neko
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-18
<ficko2192> pozdrav ljudi interesuje me da li bi nekao mogao da mi pomogne da aktiviram drugi monitor :)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-22
<inf4m0us> pozdrav
<inf4m0us> moze li ko pomoci oko graficke
<inf4m0us> imam nvidiu 920m geforce ali mi je monitor vezan za intel  hd  i ne radi kako treba pa mi treba strucna pomoc :D
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-24
<inf4m0us> ljudi ima li koga>>>??
<nikolam> ima
<nikolam> sta si hteo reci?
<inf4m0us> nikolam, razumes se u linux
<inf4m0us> ?
<nikolam> kazi bre vise sta hoces
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> "don't as to ask, just ask"
<inf4m0us> nikolam,
<inf4m0us> imam nvidia
<inf4m0us> graficku
<inf4m0us> i intel hd
<inf4m0us> instalirao sam ono nvidia lib32
<inf4m0us> ali mi je monitor vezan za intelovu
<nikolam> pisi vise reci u jednom redu, tako je lakse i lakse se prati :)
<inf4m0us> kako da instaliram oe
<inf4m0us> *obe
<inf4m0us> ok
<nikolam> jesi pretrazio ubunut-rs forum
<nikolam> ubuntu-rs
<nikolam> I pregledaj clanke na internetu vezane za to
<nikolam> napisi koju tacno graficku imas i koju tacno intel hd graficku
<nikolam> mozes da probas d aprikljucis monitor na izlaz iz nvidi graficke i da gledas sta ce da se desi na primer
<nikolam> I takodje, da li si instalirao vlasnicke drajvere za nvidia ili vrtis ono sto je stiglo uz ubuntu
<inf4m0us> nemam ubuntu buraz :D
<inf4m0us> nego arch
<inf4m0us> instalirao sam kad sam instalirao xorg
<inf4m0us> pitao me je hocu mesu ili nvidiu posto imam nvidiu izabrao sam nvidiu ali mi je monutor vezan za intel
<nikolam> udari ti zatvorene nvidia drajvere. Oni imaju uputstvo kkao se instalira a posle dobijes i GUI
<nikolam> koja graficka, btw?
<inf4m0us> nikolam,  geforce 920m
<inf4m0us> za laptop
<inf4m0us> al treba mi i da mogu da pikam dotu
<inf4m0us> posto je ona portovana za linux
<nikolam> stagod. idi na nvidia sajt, pa skini
<nikolam> ja odoh sad,
 * nikolam mase
<inf4m0us> sta da skinem matori
<inf4m0us> imam instalirane drivere
<inf4m0us> treba mi da namestim nvidiu
<inf4m0us> tj
<inf4m0us> intel
<inf4m0us> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 35)
<inf4m0us> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce 920M] (rev a1)
<inf4m0us> moze li neko da mi pomogne ovo da instaliram nvidiu imam install al moram intel
<inf4m0us> LordDVG, znas li sta
#ubuntu-rs 2017-07-18
<uros1> tu sam
<uros1> #Githzerai
<Githzerai> uros1: vidiš li private poruke?
#ubuntu-rs 2019-07-16
<kiwi_47> evo vaske karavlaske ;)
<milobit-> nikodija me sluzi;)
<milobit-> a 'baba' me ruzi
<milobit-> kaze da to ni lipo:(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sic2kMv97Yw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
#ubuntu-rs 2019-07-20
<ja91> poz
<ja91> zna li neko sta je sa Å ivom?
<ja91> niko, a?
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-13
<mazlum> pricala mi jednom moja 'baba' Simana
<mazlum> U na stara vremena
<mazlum> 14-cetrneste
<mazlum> kad i svabo scera do Doboja
<mazlum> tu je kaza srela nekog Joju
<mazlum> i stalno je pricala mom djedu
<mazlum> zto me ne ozeni Joja od Doboja
<mazlum> svadjali se
<mazlum> a djedo nije koga Martu nikad prezalit
<mazlum> nescega
<mazlum> tako su se stalno svadjali
<mazlum> ja
<mazlum> nema vise ni baba'
<mazlum> nema vise ni Joje
<mazlum> nema vise ni djeda
<mazlum> a nema vise ni marte
<mazlum> ja
<mazlum> a nestace i mene
<mazlum> i tuce prica da se zavrsi
<mazlum> ali ide garda od Doboja
<mazlum> a prednjom je Joja
<mazlum> tu se okolo vrtila i Tomana
<mazlum> babina' najbolja drugarica
<mazlum> a nikad nisam znao
<mazlum> ko mi je "mama" a ko mi je "baba"
<mazlum> Simana bila mama
<mazlum> a Simana bila i baba
<mazlum> dalji tok price za drugi put
<mazlum> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-14
<morebit> morebit da sam i ja milobit
<morebit> bit je bit
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> vo mi je najdrazi kanal :)
<morebit> tren
<morebit> ma zvame joja od Doboja
<morebit> nesto malo kaki;(
<morebit> a Vi ljudu kakoste :)
<morebit> mene malo kostobolja muci
<morebit> a 'babu' glavobolja ;)
<morebit> cesto je na nekim taravankama :(
<morebit> pa samje je odstanijo od mene
<morebit> vec mesecima je ne vidjam ;)
<morebit> mema vise mora ni putovanja
<morebit> kupio neku 'ilovacu' glinu
<morebit> pa se u njoj lecim
<morebit> ja
<morebit> japrak sarma je nocas za veceru
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90IViAjBMQY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<morebit> https://youtu.be/x3A7mx0BDjc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc&feature=youtu.be
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> da zgazim 'babu'
<morebit> nesto mi skrivila ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-16
<kobit> pp
<kobit> proba
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<kobit> pipi :(
<milobit-> pp
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo5id8ioapk&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-17
<crni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hlbNt6L-7E
<crni> 'crni' pokoj mu dusi
<crni> on me vodje doveo
<crni> neka mi mala potreba trebase
<crni> ali ja nemam veze s vezom
<crni> eto tako
<crni> lecim samo dusu
<crni> i cudim se
<crni> sto me drzite vodje ?
<crni> ja sam surovo s 'putinom'
<crni> a ni mi mane bilo
<crni>  i s Ljudmilom sam se sreto ;)
<crni> ma tamanite se
<crni> ja volem 'jatagane'
<crni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu4rQadv3bk
<crni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<crni> Jenglenska je izdala Srbiju i Srpstvo
<crni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg&feature=emb_rel_end
<crni> to je druga etapa
<crni> posle guslarske istorije
<crni> a danasnju "neznam" kako da opisem ;)
<crni> naravno da znam
<crni> odo dodo
<crni> nista ne propovedam
<crni> samo pricam secanja
<crni> odmene su krili istinu
<crni> ali eto
<crni> ja sam je tajno krao
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-19
<crv> kakoste ljudi :)
<crv> ja ka djete sam naucija
<crv> da crvi u snegu zive
<crv> u sred leta
<crv> kad cvijece cveta
<crv> takav sam ti ja bija
<crv> takav sam ti ja bija
<crv> u svoja vremena
<crv> zivija s munjama i gromovima
<crv> dje laju lisice
<crv> a dje viju vuci i kurjaci
<crv> i crv je najlakse tamo bilo biti
<crv> jer te nije lako bilo zapaziti
<crv> a svudje si se crv uvlacio
<crv> pa i u snegu i ledu  postojo i opstajo
<crv> odo joja
<crv> odo malo do doboja
<crv> pa se vrnem
